# Trophy Trout Season!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

JUNE..... Summertime fishing is how we originally made a name for ourselves over a decade ago. Wading with croaker targeting trophy trout to be exact. As we draw closer and closer to that magical time of year, you can see that we have upped our game over the years and can put clients on them drifting(staying in the boat) as well. If a trophy trout is on your bucket list, we can help you check it off! Here are just a few pictures from last June(2019). If you're wanting to see more, check out our facebook for an endless gallery of trophy trout caught while fishing with Run-N-Gun! 
*Run-N-Gun Facebook*

We encourage all our clients to release any trout caught over 25â€ and explain to them the reasonings of why. We also encourage all our clients that are fishing with us during the timeframe of the STAR tournament to make sure they are entered as you never know when that next giant will be caught. Last year over a dozen clients caught trout that would have won either the teen or adult trout division if they would have been entered.

If you would like to see yourself holding a trout like the ones pictured, contact our office and give us the opportunity to make it happen. June, July & August are prime months for targeting trophy trout with bait. As the summer progresses they will continue to drop weight as they spawn out. We decided to continue our current special into June and pricing will be in the comments. #teamrng

*Office: 979-476-5858
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.run-n-gunadventures.com*


----------

